# Flowtorupp



## iluvflwrs2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone know what "FLOWTORUPP" is?

as in http://www.reunion.com/leslie-peters-.FLOWTORUPP.-caj3

i wondered if it was a redirect command for the website. It shows on some profiles and not on others.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks to be part of the website address, I don't see any other information on it doing a search.


----------

